# New Year Sale at Aqua Inspiration



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

all live fish $1 each when you buy 10 or more 
10%-20%off on all shrimps
starphire glass tank are on sale***
up to 20% off on selected stocks

@@@@@ NEW ARRIVAL @@@@
SULAWESI SHRIMP
CHOCOLATE SHRIMP
AURA SHRIMP
CRS SSS 

YELLOW HORN SNAIL
BRIGHT YELLOW RABBIT SNAIL

SULAWESI CRABS

NEW FISH

*******************************


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

are the "yellow horn snails"
horned nerite snails?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

When does the sale start and end?


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

Are the starphire glass tanks 20% off as well?


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

arinsi said:


> are the "yellow horn snails"
> horned nerite snails?


i went today
there were assorted horned nerite snails

i received mostly horned bumblebee
and 1 horned tracked in the 10 i got

10 for $10
great deal


----------

